# Crufts accomodation



## madmerle (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, this is my first post here so if it is in the wrong place then please move it  

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of hotels for less than £100 per night, near the NEC. We are coming from kent on the friday night. All of the hotels shown on the crufts nec map are fully booked - so if anyone knows of a good motorway travel lodge etc on my route that would be great.

Also does anyone know how much parking for the day at the nec costs???

Many Thanks


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....sorry can't help with accomadation but i think the parking is £8...


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You could try these:

Travelodge - £10 Hotel Room Sale - Cheap hotels in the UK & Ireland

I don't know if any of these take dogs, but if they don't there is a travelodge off J10 of the M42 (Tamworth Services) that is about 10 minutes away from the NEC which certainly allows dogs - stayed there many a time!

Parking at the NEC is about £8.00

Hope this helps.


----------



## madmerle (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you for your help - i am not taking any dogs so that wont be a problem. But i will look into the travel lodge 

Many Thanks


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Look at Days Inn at Corley, a bit better than Travelodges. Only £5 per dog (instead of £20 EACH in travelodges), Freeview TV, executive rooms with fridge, free wireless internet (you have to pay at Travelodge) and has hair dryer, iron, power showers.

Waitrose and Starbucks on premises and only a hop skip and a jump from the NEC.

It is on the M6 Junction 3 if I remember rightly.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Look at Days Inn at Corley, a bit better than Travelodges. Only £5 per dog (*instead of £20 EACH in travelodges), *Freeview TV, executive rooms with fridge, free wireless internet (you have to pay at Travelodge) and has hair dryer, iron, power showers.
> 
> Waitrose and Starbucks on premises and only a hop skip and a jump from the NEC.
> 
> It is on the M6 Junction 3 if I remember rightly.


I nearly had a fit the first time I found that out, lol lol!! So now, we are very norty norty norty and coz most peeps cant tell one rott from another, we only take one in and then just walk back and forth to car and take the other one in seperate - only ever paid ofr one dog, lol lol!

Maybe I shouldnt admit to this..........  

I remember one year, me and two lots of couples with rotts bred by us where all in same hotel, out we trooped early in the morning, dogs leading the way with excitement, lol, passed the chocolate vending machine, which a member of staff was filling up - he took one look at us coming down the corridor with 4 excitable rotties, 2 of them large males, and - I kid you not - this poor guy must have been scared witless coz he got himself IN the bloody vending machine and puled the door closed as much as he could  with a look of extreme horror on his face  We did all say, the dogs are fine you dont need to hide, but he werent having none of it, lol! 

We giggled all the way to the NEC


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

My friend and I used to do this with our longhaired Weimis, they all look the same to everyone else so we got 3 in,

Unfortunately I now have two entirely different breeds so cannot do any "defrauding"


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Ceearott said:


> I nearly had a fit the first time I found that out, lol lol!! So now, we are very norty norty norty and coz most peeps cant tell one rott from another, we only take one in and then just walk back and forth to car and take the other one in seperate - only ever paid ofr one dog, lol lol!
> 
> Maybe I shouldnt admit to this..........
> 
> ...


......AAHAHAHHA!!!! 

We have friends in the USA and we snuck their bulldogs into a hotel, but multiple rotties? Genius!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there
I am staying at the days inn in Corley for crufts this year

I can also recommend the premier inn at coventry (as long as no dog)

Or the ramada in solihull.


Hope you have a lovely time


Vicki


----------



## madmerle (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your help - i have just booked the hilton at Coventry  

Just one last question - I want to watch the flyball semi's/finals in the 'Arena' but i am not sure what ticket i have to buy; general admision £17 or best in show £25. 

Sorry if its a stupid question - its my first time at crufts  

Thanks


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

madmerle said:


> Thank you all for your help - i have just booked the hilton at Coventry
> 
> Just one last question - I want to watch the flyball semi's/finals in the 'Arena' but i am not sure what ticket i have to buy; general admision £17 or best in show £25.
> 
> ...


i don't know off the top of my head but i will check the schedule and get back to you


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

madmerle said:


> Thank you all for your help - i have just booked the hilton at Coventry
> 
> Just one last question - I want to watch the flyball semi's/finals in the 'Arena' but i am not sure what ticket i have to buy; general admision £17 or best in show £25.
> 
> ...


ah the flyball semi finals are on the Saturday  so no you will not need a best in show ticket.

Best in show tickets are only for sunday afternoon.
Not a stupid question at all, everyone has to learn something once.
:smile:

Get to the arena before your event is due to begin to try and find yourself a good seat, the arena is surprisinly long walk away from the halls so allow yourself plenty of time.

eek talking to you about it has made me all excited 
only 26 days to go!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

madmerle said:


> Thank you all for your help - i have just booked the hilton at Coventry
> 
> Just one last question - I want to watch the flyball semi's/finals in the 'Arena' but i am not sure what ticket i have to buy; general admision £17 or best in show £25.
> 
> ...


The flyball team semi finals are at 2pm on the Saturday, so your normal admission ticket will get you in to see that - and also the finals, which are during the evening on the same day. (In fact an entry ticket will get you in to see anything other than the BIS program, which begins at 4pm on the Sunday) The schedule for the arena on Saturday is here:

Day Three - Saturday 10 March 2012 | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club

You will only need a BIS ticket if you want to watch anything in the arena from 4pm onwards on the Sunday:

Day Four - Sunday 11 March 2012 | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club

ETA - whoops - sorry babycham, youo beat me to it!


----------



## madmerle (Feb 10, 2012)

thank you all for your help - thats cleared up a few things and saved me a bit of money  Im soo excited !!!!!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> The flyball team semi finals are at 2pm on the Saturday, so your normal admission ticket will get you in to see that - and also the finals, which are during the evening on the same day. (In fact an entry ticket will get you in to see anything other than the BIS program, which begins at 4pm on the Sunday) The schedule for the arena on Saturday is here:
> 
> Day Three - Saturday 10 March 2012 | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club
> 
> ...


aww but yours is so much better looking  :smile:



madmerle said:


> thank you all for your help - thats cleared up a few things and saved me a bit of money  Im soo excited !!!!!!!


you're very welcome :smile:


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

We are staying at a Travel lodge about 20 miles away and it is only costing us £15 for the family room (4 of us going together!!)
I can't wait!!!!
Anything not nailed down in my house will be sold on ebay to get extra spending money for my visit ooop north!


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

PennyH said:


> We are staying at a Travel lodge about 20 miles away and it is only costing us £15 for the family room (4 of us going together!!)
> I can't wait!!!!
> Anything not nailed down in my house will be sold on ebay to get extra spending money for my visit ooop north!


Which Travel Lodge is that? I am looking to go this year on the Fri/Sat and still debating where to stay, but at the price you cant go wrong


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

waggy Tailz said:


> Which Travel Lodge is that? I am looking to go this year on the Fri/Sat and still debating where to stay, but at the price you cant go wrong


You will not get that price now, those special offers are available months if not a year ahead.


----------

